# Anyone use Hill Country Rifles for Accurizing?



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thinking about sending one of my older rifles out to Hill Country for Deluxe Accurizing and getting a new stock but I have a couple concerns. Its an older Weatherby Vanguard that i want to turn in to a lightweight Elk rifle. 

Concern 1 - Pictures of test shots have the point of impact walking to the side instead of walking up when the barrel heats up. Wouldnt this have a serious effect on long range follow up shots? 

Concern 2 - Never heard of anyone accurizing a Weatherby Action. I sent them an e-mail and asked if they work on Weatherby's and waiting on the response. Any thoughts on this?

Has anyone used Hill Country for their accurizing service and what were your results?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

*Hill Country Rifles*

Hereâ€™s what I have to say about Hill Country Riflesâ€¦â€¦.and itâ€™s all good.

I own 3 of their riflesâ€¦.-.223 Rem, 6.5 Creedmoor, .340 WBYâ€¦..my dad has 3 and my brother has 3 or 4 also.
They are all awesome and shoot under Â½â€ with factory ammoâ€¦â€¦my Creedmoor shoots lights out.
Dad sent them a 7mm WBY AccuMark - Mark 5 went from 2â€ groups to 5/8â€ groups for about $700â€¦â€¦this was 6-8 years ago.

All of this is with Hornady Precision Hunter 143 ELD-Xâ€¦..factory ammo.
1st picture of the 6.5 Creedmoor I had builtâ€¦.picked it up in September. This is the first 5 shot group I shot with it at 100 yardsâ€¦..there are 4 bullets in the big hole......really wish I hadn't shot the 5th.....I yanked it low and I knew it........
2nd picture is the same gun's 3 shot group at 1,000 yards.
3rd pictureâ€¦.Aoudad shot a month ago with same gun at 500 yardsâ€¦.DRT baby.


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing but good to say about them. I've shot many and have 2 personally. A 257wby and a 6.5 cm. Both off of Remington 700 actions that I took them.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

You are much closer to Aaron Roberts at Roberts Precision Rifles. A new stock, and a good bedding job will work wonders on most rifles, but you can't outshoot the barrel that you have. What caliber is it currently, and how many rounds are on the barrel? How many rounds since you last deep cleaned everything?

Edit - Never mind, I just read what the deluxe accurizing package entails...I'd recommend that you take it to Aaron, have it bedded appropriately, and rebarrel with a good cut rifled barrel from Bartlein, Krieger, Brux, etc...etc...You'll be amazed, without having to send it across the state.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Thank you*

I appreciate the input. Taking to HCR this week and will post pics of the end product when it makes it back.

Will check with Aaron on a second build and compare the two for future work.


----------



## Pelon1 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Hill Country Rifles*

I had them accurize a 300 Rem Ultra Mag.... it shoots lights out from a factory barrel 1/2 groups all day long not bad for factory, I would recommend them to anyone..... Matt fixed me up for an elk hunt in Wyoming


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking at target WoW and a uhoh now and then OK (makes you human) and makes you try harder


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

Johnny Glueck - Active Tuning:Active Camo. He used to do a lot of the work for Hill Country Rifles. Heâ€™s in Cypress Texas


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Someone else you might think of for the future build is Omar in Deer Park. He builds very accurate rifles and can get them back to you incredibly fast.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Picked it up yesterday from Hill Country Rifles*

Job took right at 7 months to complete and I am happy with the quality of the workmanship. Will wait until it cools down before going out to shoot. Test target is right at 1/2". Pictures show the before and after. Had the round chronographed and a custom turret made to cover all shots out to 800 yds anywhere that I normally hunt in Texas.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mighty fine looking setup


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice looking rig there!

I just picked up my rifle from them as well. Had accurizing job done on a rifle I already owned. Rifle went from nearly 3" groups down to just a hair over 1/2" (.563). They actually shot 2 different groupings with it after performing the work, one for test grouping and then another when they sighted the scope in for me and both groups ended up being .563". Haven't had the chance to get out and shoot it yet but needless to say I am extremely pleased with the results. I Highly recommend HCR!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow!! :cheers:

It doesn't look like a classic Weatherby (wood stock) now, but it does look pretty **** sweet :biggrin:.

New stock, cerakote the action and barrel (new barrel?), upgrade the scope, new bases and rings (Talley's). Anything else done to the rifle? What is the difference in the weight of the rifle after HCR got done with it?

Could you give a ballpark of what that cost you? Scope upgrade is a good chunk of change of the overall cost, I'm sure.

I bet you are pretty happy with the results (looks only) and i bet it shoots great. Very nice :cheers:.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Cost*

Chose the Deluxe accurizing package and added a stock.

Replaced everything except the action and trigger. New Stock, new fluted barrel, added brake, cerakote, talley rings, chronographed load, custom turret, and new scope. Havent weighed it, but it is definitely lighter than the old set up.

Came out to $4k +/- before the scope was chosen. could have gotten out for less, but started going through the list and got big eyes. I am happy with the outcome.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great, and I bet it shoots even better. However, I still think its hard to beat that amazing Weatherby gloss wood stock and blued action. I have an old VGX in .22-250(1st birthday present, thanks G-paw!) and its just a great looking rifle. 



Keep us updated on how it shoots and everything.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome.....looks great!!!!!!


----------

